# Dog Scared & dont listen to me.



## HaJwAlH (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello, i have 2 German Shepherds, 1 is male and the another one is female, they are 7 to 8 months old. i have them for maybe 1 month. but they still scares of me. when i come to them after a long time, like 3 hours and longer. then come running to me especially the Male, he comes to me and lick my leg and smell it , when i try to touch him he sees my hand and he run away. and when i follow him he run from me, and sometimes he howl. and prepare for attack and he jumps over and over and run, but he dont attack me. and when i walk with my self, he start following me slowly, when i look at him he stops, and when i run he run behind me and when i stop he stops, and i tried to touch him much times he dont let me. but when me and my brother come and walk after him , and there is no place to Run away from, he just Surrender and we can touch him, and we can put the Rope on his neck thats okay but when i move and the rope on his neck , he jumps over, he dont wanna me to Pull him with rope. thats the male. so here the female . she's good, but she also scare , but not like the Male , she is friendly most than the male, and i can catch her easy, without attacking or prepare for attack or howling or barking, but she runs some times from me, but i can get her easy, and everyday i take her for a walk at the Street. and i can touch her easy and everyday, but when the male sees her with me, he bark to her and attack her, i dont know why. and i wanna train them like Sit Down or something like that, Like calling his\her name and response to me, the Male Name is Rockxie, and the female's name is Lassie, but Male is playful he likes to play but from far, like Throwing for him Ball. he catch it but he dont return it to me, and with A long rope he also plays, but he didnt like me to touch him or Go near him, he just run away :crazy:.


Thanks


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Are they house dogs, or kept outside? That can make a big difference. German Shepherds don't do as well when they are kept away from the family. They may bond with each other, instead of bonding with you. They really do better with a close association with their humans.

What was their background? It also sounds like they weren't very well socialized before you got them.


----------



## HaJwAlH (Feb 26, 2014)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Are they house dogs, or kept outside? That can make a big difference. German Shepherds don't do as well when they are kept away from the family. They may bond with each other, instead of bonding with you. They really do better with a close association with their humans.
> 
> What was their background? It also sounds like they weren't very well socialized before you got them.


Hello, Thanks for response. well they are in the front yard of the home. and its Surrounded by wall. so thats mean its closed , they cant go out side, but its a very big yard, they can stay at it without boring. its sand and tree, its all over sand. i really don't buy it, my brother do buy it from his friend, His Friend is a Breeder, He also have the dogs family father and mother. i really have no idea if they was in home there or outside, but they dont join my house, my family dont like them anyway they said they can stay at the yard but not home.

and also when he see some new people he meet them first time, sometimes he bark on them like he wanna attack them. and sometimes he being Friendly. sames he do to me, he just Smell their leg's, and go away.



in this situation tell me what to do? 

Thanks again for response.


----------



## Germanshepherdlover2507 (Jan 8, 2013)

HaJwAlH said:


> Hello, Thanks for response. well they are in the front yard of the home. and its Surrounded by wall. so thats mean its closed , they cant go out side, but its a very big yard, they can stay at it without boring. its sand and tree, its all over sand. i really don't buy it, my brother do buy it from his friend, His Friend is a Breeder, He also have the dogs family father and mother. i really have no idea if they was in home there or outside, but they dont join my house, my family dont like them anyway they said they can stay at the yard but not home.
> 
> and also when he see some new people he meet them first time, sometimes he bark on them like he wanna attack them. and sometimes he being Friendly. sames he do to me, he just Smell their leg's, and go away.
> 
> ...


Now I'm not a dog expert but it seems to like he needs a lot more socialization. And I really don't recommend keeping your dog's outside. I kept my last gsd outside and she ended become a very problematic dog. A month before her first birthday she ate something piosoness and died ;( it was the worst I also think that you should try gaining their trust. Bond with your puppies!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Here are some videos to watch on training. Also this guy has other great videos, all positive training with small pieces of food the dogs like. Please check it out and see if it works for you. 

Your dogs are still new and havent bonded with you. Doing training with positive rewards is a great way to bond with your dogs. I would train separately at first. teaching, sit, down, come and heel. 

How To Teach Any Dog PERFECT Obedience! (Sit,Down,Stand) - YouTube

Dog Training Tips: Come When Called! - YouTube


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Try to put yourself in your dogs' place. If someone tries to catch you, how would you feel about it? Let them come to you, just be patient long enough, take a seat and wait at the door when you come in. Have a prepared treat in your hand. It will take time.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

David Taggart said:


> Try to put yourself in your dogs' place. If someone tries to catch you, how would you feel about it? Let them come to you, just be patient long enough, take a seat and wait at the door when you come in. Have a prepared treat in your hand. It will take time.


Yes! Sit outside with them. Read a book or drink tea. Relax, don't do anything, let them approach you. Give them treats. They don't really know you yet. Have your family and other people who live in your house do this too. Don't pet the top of their heads, maybe just on the chest.

Don't chase, just wait. This requires patience and will take some time. They will come around.


----------

